# Link auf lokale bild Datei?



## Gunpowder (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
ich arbeite gerade an einer kleinen Web-App naja egal auf jeden Fall wollte ich einen Link zu einer Lokalen Bild datei machen ungefähr so:

```
<a href="file:///C:/Users/xxx/AppData/xxx/meinedatei.png">Öffnen</a>
```
Tja wenn ich meine Html datei mit dem Code lokal gespeichert hab, funktioniert das auch lad ich es aber auf meinen Server passiert gar nix wenn ich drauf klick. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die datei über Flash etc. zu öffnen (aber bitte kein Java D)? Vielen Dank für Antworten!


----------



## sheel (23. Juni 2012)

Hi

Wie soll das gehen?
Was, wenn dein Computer aus ist?
Wenn du keine Internetverbindung hast?
Wenn sich die IP geändert hat?
...?

Du kannst
a) eine schneller Internetverbindung mit fixer IP kaufen und bezahlen,
DynDNS und den Router entsprechend einstellen, den Computer immer an lassen,
Strom zahlen, Apache einrichten...

b) das Bild einfach auf den Server laden.


----------



## Gunpowder (23. Juni 2012)

nein nein ich meine dass ich einfach auf eine lokale datei verlinke ... Also wenn ein user auf den Link klickt zu einer Lokalen Datei weitergeleitet wird (also in dem Fall einem Bild
)
also zB. file://C:/bla


----------



## CPoly (23. Juni 2012)

Ist aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht möglich. Siehe http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_Issues_:_Links_to_Local_Pages_Don't_Work


----------



## Gunpowder (23. Juni 2012)

ja ok aber geht das nicht mit flash etc irgendwie?


----------



## ikosaeder (23. Juni 2012)

Du musst die Datei mit auf den Server laden.


----------



## sheel (23. Juni 2012)

Ergänzend zu oben: Solche "C:\" - Links, was soll zB. Linux damit machen?

Und zu "höheren" Sprachen: Natürlich kann zB. ein Javaapplet Bilder anzeigen,
_wenn_ sie geöffnet werden können.
Und wenn das einfach so geht, dann holt sich das Applet als nächstes alle Dateien,
die irgendwas mit "Bank", "Konto" oder "Passwort" haben.
...

(Dateiöffnen ist zwar mit gewissen sicherheitsmäßigen Bedingungen möglich,
aber wer will schon eine Abfrage, ob die Seite auf seine Festplatte zugreifen darf?)


----------



## Gunpowder (24. Juni 2012)

hmh achso ok aber ich finds komisch ich will ja nur einen link drauf machen und nicht iframe setzen und xss attacken und bankkonten ausrauben xD


----------



## ComFreek (24. Juni 2012)

Das Ding ist doch, dass du damit eventuell eine Datei ausführen könntest.

Aber wozu willst du das überhaupt haben? Auf anderen Computern mit anderen Festplatteninhalten wird das doch nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------

